# Here's my L shape layout



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are some pic of my table and layout Staring with an L shape layout 2 table's 1 is 3'x6' and the other is 3'x8'


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Staring with an L shape layout 2 table's 1 is 3'x6' and the other is 3'x8' N Scale


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

ahhhhhhh.........another empire........good work and keep the pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Ranman, I totally love your track plan! It is simple, but has enough on there to make it interesting! It is well-thought-out! It flows well, and looks fun to run! 

Chad


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Ranman,

Nice progress and layout design. Have you thought about going with DCC? you and your grandson would have a lot of fun running trains together!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Swiggy, there's a LOT of Emperors here!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Ranman, I like that layout.
You've given yourself some extra room for changes.
Believe me when I say that you'll be wanting to add more track to that as you continue building. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*My L shape lay out*

Hey ran man your board lay out is identical to what i am building. I have 2 dcc sets going to lay 2 seprate tracks and put jumper from one track to the other. also have a dc set debating on whether to lay seperate track for it, or just decoder the loco for dcc. please continue with pics as am watching for ideas:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

<img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/7/9/9/5/dscn1007__1000x750.jpg" alt="dscn1007__1000x750.jpg" />


<img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/7/9/9/5/dscn1008__1000x750.jpg" alt="dscn1008__1000x750.jpg" />


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

well that didn't work


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*awesome*

great layout. looks like something i've been thinking of. cant wait to see your progress

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

more pic


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Progress.....just great.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

That design is near perfect for my space man that is a slick idea I may modify it to fit my space though. I never thought of a roundhouse and with the kato switches and uni track it will work perfect just need to block off some sections!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

:appl:
great use of the foam..........all of my Mountains are constructed this way. excellent work


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Nice progress Ranman, can't wait to see the finished mountain!


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my first card-stock building not to bad for the first on


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

That's super cool! How do you do a card stock building ? Do you just prig onto the cardstock or do you place a decal sheet onto cardstock! Looks great!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice building


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

I just printed on paper cut out pat and glue it to cereal box and then cut it out 
Clever Models Freebies 
http://www.clevermodels.net/


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is great looking.


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

some more pics


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice shaping on the mountain. I like the little creek. We've had a lot of fun/heated discussions here on the forum about "the color of water"! Lots of opinions. Setting, depth, and sky lighting conditions all come in to play, of course. That said, your blue is ... well ... very blue. Are you thinking of toning that down a bit with some brownish tones?

Color discussion, here: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=99617

Rule #1 applies, though ... your layout ... you're the boss!

TJ


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

don't know got more to do on the mountain first just wanted to get a look a what was going to look like


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice shaping on the mountain. I like the little creek. We've had a lot of fun/heated discussions here on the forum about "the color of water"! TJ


Where are the "heated" discussions?
I must have missed them.
I don't believe anyone got heated up discussing the color of water.:smokin:


Though I love blue, I agree it might be a little too blue.

But that depends on what your planning on adding, are you going to add some clear caulking for a waterfall effect?
Or is that it?


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

yes i am planning a waterfall and water effect


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

more pic


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

definitely a lot of blue going on with the blue skies and the realy blue stream and lake. Nice mountain, have you thought of painting the mountain continuing back on your backdrop? I think it would add some depth.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the last picture how come you did not extend the track on the table, where all the junk sits?


If you use caulking for the water I would suggest this,









I have tried some other brands and they both yellowed over time.
They say DAP crystal clear will stay clear.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

A man needs a place to keep his junk 

Awesome layout btw


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

broox said:


> A man needs a place to keep his junk
> 
> Awesome layout btw



BUT NOT ON THE TRAIN TABLE!


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

JohnAP said:


> definitely a lot of blue going on with the blue skies and the realy blue stream and lake. Nice mountain, have you thought of painting the mountain continuing back on your backdrop? I think it would add some depth.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


yes I'm going to tray that


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

I have more track on the way and the junk wont be there

thanks big ed I will look into that


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

got more track and put in some Ballast and a Culvert
this is my first time


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice layout:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That culvert looks GREAT!


----------



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

here are some more pic


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Randy, 

That's a neato culvert.:thumbsup:
Had you thought of making a little water come out of it. Constantly wet culvert pipes usually have a streak of dark green algae on the bottom.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

pretty cool. its nice seeing layouts come alive. good job with your culvert, did you think of maybe digging a lil creek behind the track where the culvert is? Did you scratchbuild that culvert?

Good job on ballasting of that section of track:thumbsup: If you wanted to paint the track, now would be better then after you ballast since its hard to do after the track is ballasted. It doesnt have to be painted, its up to you.

Smart move giving yourself a access hatch to get into your mountain:thumbsup:

Keep us posted with updates


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you have for us next time.

Is that a switching yard you plan on building?

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great progress, looking forward to the next round of pictures.


----------

